# Shireoaks Manor, Nottinghamshire, July 2018.



## HughieD (Aug 3, 2018)

*1. The History*
The Grade II listed mainly Elizabethan hall was originally built for the rich London Merchant Thomas Hewet, probably by John Smythson, circa 1612-15. On his death he left it to his son Henry Hewett and then to his son Sir Thomas Hewit who was Sheriff of Nottingham in 1627. It eventually passed to his grandson, also Thomas, who made a number of improvements to the house, adding several fine avenues, cascades, and water gardens. The estate then passed to his godson, John Thornhaugh, of Osberton, who adopted the surname Hewet. On his death it passed to the Rev. John Hewet, Rector of Harthill, who built a chapel in the grounds. It then passed to his relative John Wheatley who sold Shireoaks to Charles, Duke of Norfolk, in 1812. His descendants sold it in 1842. In 1945 the hall was in somewhat of a dilapidated state and was sold to a local farmer. 

Picture of the Hall in 1910:


shireoaks-hall-1910 by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Had a look at this place a couple and a half years ago. Was passing with half and hour to spare so thought I’d take another look. It was an externals job back than and it was the same again this time. There’s a public footpath that goes around the edge of the estate. Very little has changed. The hall is still lacking from severe under-investment and needs serious money spending on it. It doesn’t appear to be occupied, However the owner appears to live in the house to the immediate rear of the hall. 

*3. The Pictures:*

One of the many outlying buildings:


img8496 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The south elevation:


img8495 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8493 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The place has been much altered over the years:


img8494 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8492 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Walking round the estate clockwise:


img8490 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8489 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8488 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8472 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8471 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The western elevation is the most impressive:


img8485 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8473 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The two buildings to the north are in fairly poor condition:


img8480 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8474 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8484 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8482 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8481 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A cheeky peek at the side of the hall:


img8479 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8478 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8477 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8475 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The estate wall:


img8483 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice. More a castle than a manor, shame you can’t get in.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2018)

crazy what still stands! nice job


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice house but there seems to be a lot of gaps in the brickwork, I think it will probably collapse in time.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 3, 2018)

Really nice place for a good wander around. I do like those buildings to the north; interesting rooftops and a lovely gentle decay to them.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2018)

I really enjoyed that mate been even better if you had got in.shame you did not.but what a cracking place.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 5, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> I really enjoyed that mate been even better if you had got in.shame you did not.but what a cracking place.



Cheers Mikey. Not see any pics from the inside but I bet it's really fascinating in there...


----------



## Rubex (Aug 6, 2018)

Great pics HughieD! Looks an interesting place


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Great pics HughieD! Looks an interesting place



Cheers Rubex. Would love to have a shufty inside.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 10, 2018)

Makes you wonder what will eventually happen to a place like this, Listing status doesn't always help to protect them sadly, economically viable springs to mind...I hope there is a future for this old manor house as its been around a long time from your history. Very nicely covered from all angles HD


----------



## HughieD (Aug 10, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Makes you wonder what will eventually happen to a place like this, Listing status doesn't always help to protect them sadly, economically viable springs to mind...I hope there is a future for this old manor house as its been around a long time from your history. Very nicely covered from all angles HD



Cheers PV. Was having this very convo the other day. Sometimes listing is the kiss of death for a building. I wonder what will become of this place too. Clearly in someone's ownership but no work has been done on this place for a few years. I'm pretty sure it's on the Buildings at Risk register. I guess time will tell...


----------

